# 2007 Draft



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/si_blogs/sioncampus/vent/2006/06/2007-nba-mock-draft-top-10.html

Wow ... apparently someone does not think highly of Orlando's team next year.


And OT - how about Oden going to Charlotte. Wow, that would be something. A core of Felton, Wallace, Morrison, May, Okafor, and Oden. While I think Oden is overrated a bit, he's still a consensus top pick and instant impact guy. Add him to that team ... yikes.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

What a horrible top 10. Noah and Hansbrough before Durant and no Thaddeus Young :nonono: :rofl:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

People are already making mocks for next year? Man. I don't see why Orlando would draft Hansborough instead of Durant to compliment Howard. And the idea that Seattle needs a post presence after drafting 3 centers in the past 3 years is just plain stupid.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pretty sure that was day of the draft they looked at next yr. Even before picks were made.

But I'd dance naked in the streets if we landed Durant at 4


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Hansborough is an intriguing prospect. He doesn't have the athletic ability of the typical PF in the NBA and may be closer to 6'8", but the kid plays so hard. I don't think I'd draft him with a top pick, but I expect him to make the NBA and be a rich man's Mark Madsen.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> What a horrible top 10. Noah and Hansbrough before Durant and no Thaddeus Young :nonono: :rofl:


Exactly. If I have the #3 pick and I'm Orlando, why on earth do I take Hansbrough? This list is absolutely terrible. I take KD or Young and if they bust (which they won't) then at least I can live with what could have been.

Richard Roby? Yi "how old am I?" Jianlian? Roy Hibbert is somewhat understandable, but over Spencer, and nothing says he'll improve that drastically.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

I thought we don't even have a 2007 1st round draft pick...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If thats how the top 10 is going to look next year, then thats a weak draft.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

jskudera said:


> I thought we don't even have a 2007 1st round draft pick...


It's top 5 protected. Otis Smith isn't as dumb as Thomas, but I'm still skeptical about the deal. He should have pushed Detroit for top 10 protection.

Any draft with Oden and Durant alone makes it a strong draft. Deep? That's a different question. Really depends on who comes out.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> It's top 5 protected. Otis Smith isn't as dumb as Thomas, but I'm still skeptical about the deal. He should have pushed Detroit for top 10 protection.
> 
> Any draft with Oden and Durant alone makes it a strong draft. Deep? That's a different question. Really depends on who comes out.


The top 10 protection still wouldn't have helped considering the expectations, but it would have been better. I suspect we'll finish outside of the top 10 unless something terrible happens with a kep player getting injured this season. Darko is essentially our pick this year the success of trading the pick away hinges on his play this season. I'm actually more concerned/nervous with the Redick pick.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

ralaw said:


> The top 10 protection still wouldn't have helped considering the expectations, but it would have been better. I suspect we'll finish outside of the top 10 unless something terrible happens with a kep player getting injured this season. Darko is essentially our pick this year the success of trading the pick away hinges on his play this season. I'm actually more concerned/nervous with the Redick pick.


I think top 10 would have helped. If we finish 5-10, and there is a chance, then obviously we've got a lot of work to do. A draft pick in '07 would have helped.

I don't think we can base how Orlando's going to do on expectations, this is the Magic we're talking about. Perennial underachievers when the team is hyped up. We've been expected to make there or there abouts come playoff time for the last 5 years. Hasn't really happened.

We haven't added any serious pieces this offseason to a team that needs work. We can't rest on our lorals and expect Dwight, Jameer and co. to improve drastically year in and year out. Eventually we need to improve by addition.

The more time JJ is out due to his back, and the better Carney and Brewer play, the more I question our pick. Reports suggested teams had flagged him because of his back and were skeptical. Why is it we drafted him after our horrid history with injuries? McGrady, Hardaway, Hill all had health problems.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> The more time JJ is out due to his back, and the better Carney and Brewer play, the more I question our pick. Reports suggested teams had flagged him because of his back and were skeptical. Why is it we drafted him after our horrid history with injuries? McGrady, Hardaway, Hill all had health problems.


I agree, and it seems Carney had been playing pretty well. I guess we'll have to wait for JJ, but by the nature of his game (being dependent on other players) I don't expect him to have as much of an impact this season.

I've heard both Carney and Brewer's play in summer league has been good.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hill's expiring contract has to be able to get the Magic something, of course it may not be until the deadline.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

JNice said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/si_blogs/sioncampus/vent/2006/06/2007-nba-mock-draft-top-10.html
> 
> Wow ... apparently someone does not think highly of Orlando's team next year.
> 
> ...


If Charlotte is completely healthy, unless they intentionally tank, there should be no reason why they would have a chance at Oden. That starting 5 is talented enough to make a playoff run, and with backups like Brezec and Knight, they should have a pretty good bench, too. The Bobcats, if healthy, will win at least 32 games next season.


----------

